# Af after BFN with IUI



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi,

Just wondered if anyone else has had this?

I had my first IUI last month and it was a BFN. I came off the pessaries and my Af turned up a day or two later. AF was heavy and painful (which I don't usually have, but I wasn't surprised), but I usually bleed for 2-3 days, then it trails off completely on day 4. I have now been bleeding for 8 days. It became lighter after the first 5, but today (day 8 ) Its really heavy again. I also have cramps, hot flushes and night sweats. 

I am wondering if stress could cause it? My Mum has been living with us and tension has been rising over the last few weeks (and months if the truth be known). It came to a head last week & entailed lots of upset. Then last night a huge row erupted again between DH and Mum & everyone is in a bit of a mess. I have tried not to take sides as I can't see how it can help, but today (on our 11th wedding anniversary) my DH said he thinks its best that we split up, as I didn't stand up for him. He seems to have calmed down a little, but I'm not really sure what is going to happen. My stress levels are at an all time high, could this be causing the bleeding?

Liz
x


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Liz,

I'm afraid I can't help with your query - but I just wanted to send you a big    Poor you.  I am sure that the stress can't be helping the situation. 

I hope that it all gets sorted out really soon for you and that what your DH said was just in the heat of the moment and caused by stress too.




xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi liz, 
i have had similar probs with AF its been completely different to normal, on and off and just not the same. it was "normal" after first IUI. i think stress is a huge factor. if i feel really down i find that AF tends to switch and change. 

i wish you all the best with DH and your mum. i dread to think what would happen if my mum, neil and me lived under the same roof! think id end up  
we all say things in the heat of the moment, i loose count of the times ive told neil we should split up, so that he can find a wife who "works properly". but he just ignores me, which gets me   but i know and he knows its just a stress thing.
  maybe you just need some "together" time, not always easy but it gives you time to sit and be a couple. its always awkward when you play piggy in the middle. 
all the very best to you. i hope every thing pans out for you.    
love corrina xxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Liz I also cant help with your query, although I dont think stress would help, just want to send you my love and hope the situation is sorted soon for your benefit honey.   from me to you.

Katrina


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Mathilda, Corrina & Katrina,

Thank you for your support. It's great to know you guys are there.

The atmosphere is better here. DH is in a bad mood today, but generally he and my Mum seem to be rubbing along together ok. Long may it last. DH and I have talked and it has cleared the air somewhat. I think he can understand a bit more why I couldn't take sides.

On the other front, I thought all the bleeding had stopped yesterday morning, but its back today although not as heavy as it has been. I'm not sure if I should call the clinic, or just leave it until I go back in and mention it then. I'll see how it goes.

Hope you are all well,

Liz
x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Liz, 

I know your partner works hard on your business but is there any way you can get away for a few days? I used to teach relationship skills and marriage preparation and it sounds like you could do with some 'together' time. 

I know that I don't 'know' you the way an old friend would, and tell me to butt out if I overstep the mark, but does your mum realise that she'e not helping? I remember a post of yours a few weeks ago where you stated that she turns things in on herself, and will get upset, leaving you feeling guilty for things that probably did really need saying. Is it time to not let the guilt get to you and get very clear with her. Please remember that I may be way off the mark.....!

I think what your DH said was a heat of the moment reaction to the situation; one view of marraige is that you are a unit that shouldn't be divisible, which in effect is what your mum is doing. Let him know that you are ultimately on his side but that the situation really threw you temporarily. 

And where are you in all of this? I beleive that stress is a very powerful influence on the witch; having influenced my own periods one way or the other with it over the last few months. However, would it help to talk to one of the friendly nurses at your clinic who can reassure you. But beyond that, don't you also need some you time too? 

I think you're holding up so well Liz, you're a star. We are all here for you, so let us know what we can do to help.

Lots of love, Leoarna xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Liz,

Just wanted to send you a hug chick cos it sounds like you are having a miserable time!
My mum had to stay with us for a few months a few years ago and it does cause strain... 

I know she's your mum and parental guilt is an absolute nightmare, but she really needs to think about moving on and getting her own place. This was just meant to be a temporary situation was it not? ( I may have got it wrong tho - sorry if I have) In the end my mum was so settled and really didn't want to move back home, but for my sanity and my marriage she HAD  to.

Hope it all works out for you sweetie

J x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

oops sorry forgot to answer your original question lol

My period was 11 days late, but no heavier than normal. I wasn't using pessaries tho. I'd phone the clinic for some reassurance tho

J x


----------

